# Meteor or 3 for smartphone bundle



## eamonn123456 (18 Nov 2011)

I am due an upgrade with Vodafone. Currently on Bill pay 100 anytime calls and texts.

I want to get the Samsung Galaxy S2.

Looking at what I get from 3, I can't see any reason to stay with Vodafone.  Vodafone bundles are pretty mean (in a bad way).

[broken link removed]

e.g. Classic Flex Max is 40 euro 

 (which is really only €40) looks even better if anything, although I'd have to pay 90 for the phone, no big deal.

Which would you go for?

Which has better coverage generally?


----------



## horusd (18 Nov 2011)

I'm with E-Mobile which uses the Meteor network. Coverage is generally good. I got the Nokia N8 smartfone 100 mins and 100 txts for €14.00 a month plus 130 ish for the phone.


----------



## rustbucket (18 Nov 2011)

I have been with meteor for over a year and recently upgraded to the Galaxy S 2. Great phone. Good Network, decent customer service. Their online webstext is not as good as Vodafones though.

I used to be with 3 and their customer service was absolutely dreadful. So, from my experience I would stay away from 3.


----------



## eamonn123456 (18 Nov 2011)

Interesting!  

I use the Cabbage app to interface with vodafone webtexts, I guess I can use that for any of them so i don't mind if they have a crappy interface (was that the issue?)

Thanks!


----------



## rustbucket (13 Jan 2012)

Yeah the interface on their website is not great and it runs slowly but it works fine on Cabbage


----------



## chrisboy (13 Jan 2012)

I recently changed to meteor to 3. And i already have a HTC desire HD.

I generally only text, maybe a 1000 a month so need the free texting. as i dont really use it for calls 20 euro a month with 3 gets me unlimited texts, unlimited internet, unlimited calls to 3 and unlimited calls to anyone at the weekend. 

I live in Tallaght so was expecting good coverage but unfortunately i was wrong.  If im sitting on the sofa with my phone in my pocket, no coverage. Texts not coming through for hours, internet is very slow. This is the same when im at work. 

Ill be changing again in the next month or so, as its getting annoying. Just gotta check the new offers. Its very frustrating because, on paper this is an excellent deal, but the coverage and service isnt upto scratch..


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2012)

With 3, it should default to Vodafone if there is no coverage. 

Coverage can be hit and miss with all operators. Where I live, for example, there is zero O2 reception. If you are not happy with 3 coverage, check out the  in this forum and switch.


----------



## chrisboy (14 Jan 2012)

CiaranT said:


> With 3, it should default to Vodafone if there is no coverage.
> 
> Coverage can be hit and miss with all operators. Where I live, for example, there is zero O2 reception. If you are not happy with 3 coverage, check out the  in this forum and switch.



Thanks Ciaran for the link, actually clears it up  that the 3 package is by far the best, but it doesnt deliver.. At the moment, im sitting at the window, and im fluctuating between zero and 1 bar.. Whereas any other network is near full reception.. Its More that even at the best of times anywhere, the 3 signal is weak..


----------



## ro-76 (16 May 2012)

CiaranT said:


> With 3, it should default to Vodafone if there is no coverage.



Is this just for calls/texts, or basic 2G data also? ie will you still get email on a smartphone?


----------



## vandriver (16 May 2012)

I've been on Three since 2006 and simply don't have signal issues.I use a huge amount of data(7.5 gigs last month),and at least a couple of hours calls to the UK and my bill is 40 a month.


----------

